# Team Christmas Gifts: A gift a day keeps the Krampus away



## Karma (Nov 30, 2018)

There is no need for a team leader.
In this thread you can complete your team tasks, have general convos and receive your gifts. Be friendly.
OP can be edited of you wish (new banner, etc.)
Mods you can tag if needing some help here regarding the event: @ane @Bontakun @Rinoa @Majin Lu @White Wolf 
if there is another matter to care of here, call any mod online.



*Song*
​


Luck said:


> *Santa Poem*
> 
> _Team Santa's the name, delivering presents' our game!
> Jolliest group in the North, best believe we won't come in forth!
> ...





Avalon said:


> *Team Christmas Tree
> 
> 
> *
> ...





Avalon said:


> *Team Snow Poem
> 
> 
> *
> ...





Avalon said:


> *Team Christmas Lights
> *
> Let's give a big shout to Team Christmas Light
> Because they shine oh so bright
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2018)

Please, read you tasks: 

@Juub
@Avalon
@Tri
@Rukia
@Sassky
@Jibutters
@CamTro


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2018)

Please, read you tasks: 

@Takano-san
@novaselinenever
@Fusion
@Jackk
@SueVthrARtiST
@StarlightAshley
@Luck


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 30, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> There is no need for a team leader.




First things first, we are disregarding what Majin Lu has stated in the quote above. I'm your leader and my first order is everyone change into Christmas avatars so we can flex on the other teams and win this.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 30, 2018)

Did you just call me a diva?


----------



## Karma (Nov 30, 2018)

@Sassky is brazilian, right?


----------



## Karma (Nov 30, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Did you just call me a diva?


Bitch, did I stutter?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm kicking you off my team.


----------



## Eros (Nov 30, 2018)

I changed my avatar @Majin Lu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 30, 2018)

@Majin Lu 

Changed my avatar.


----------



## Karma (Nov 30, 2018)

Wut do u guys see as my avatar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 30, 2018)

Luck said:


> Wut do u guys see as my avatar?


Fixxed it 

@Majin Lu


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Nov 30, 2018)

Luck said:


> @Sassky is brazilian, right?



Hi! No. Portuguese but all is fine meu irmão.


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Nov 30, 2018)

@Majin Lu 

I changed my ava.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 30, 2018)

Hey everyone!

Changed mine too @Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 30, 2018)

Changed my status to Ho Ho Ho does that count for anything @Majin Lu?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2018)

Jibutters said:


> Changed my status to Ho Ho Ho does that count for anything @Majin Lu?


It doesn't. Just changing the avatar this time is enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 30, 2018)

It was worth a try


----------



## Jackk (Dec 1, 2018)

I changed my avatar 

@Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Dec 1, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> *Choose your team motto and a Christmas themed song* until December 11, 8:00AM UTC
> 
> Prize:
> 
> ...



Gonna leave these here since they are the ones we need to do as a group


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

I have a message to deliver: 

@Rukia did you know that you are my buddy? Here is a little gift from a special somebody.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 1, 2018)

I dont think ur supposed to post that stuff in this thread


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

Luck said:


> I dont think ur supposed to post that stuff in this thread


It's alright; I'm with Santa


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

Here's another package for your team:


@SueVthrARtiST

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 1, 2018)

It's an elf delivering presents


----------



## Tri (Dec 1, 2018)

Avalon said:


> First things first, we are disregarding what Majin Lu has stated in the quote above. I'm your leader and my first order is everyone change into Christmas avatars so we can flex on the other teams and win this.


die

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 1, 2018)

Do we get more points for changing the avy every day or can we just keep the same one on as long as it's Christmas themed?


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 1, 2018)

Jibutters said:


> Do we get more points for changing the avy every day or can we just keep the same one on as long as it's Christmas themed?


You don't get more points if you change it everyday. Anyway, you can change it everyday. You don't need to keep the same avatar during all event.

I decided to make this prize daily because if you get tired of Xmas avatar or even lost a bet and have to change it, you can change it to a normal one. You just will not get a prize for the days you didn't wear a themed avatar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 1, 2018)

Ok got it thanks lu!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

@Jackk delivery from Santa:


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 1, 2018)

I have a guess at who is your Santa Jackk


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

@Tri

Santa's delivery!

"Hope you have a good christmas."


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 1, 2018)

[USERGROUP=525]@Team Gift[/USERGROUP] 

Hi! If it is the first time you are here, just know we are in your team thread! Welcome! 

*Read yours tasks here:* 

*Q & A*

*Q: Do I need to keep the same avatar until the end of this events?*
A: You don't. You can change it anytime you wish to. It is just you will get the daily avatar prize for the days you did wear a Christmas themed avatar.

*Q: How will I deliver my gifts and reps to my Buddy?*
A: You will create one thread in this section: 
It is a secret section where only you and the mods can see your thread, so don't worry about tagging your Buddy there that he/she will not get a notification.

You can let a rep message (with or without a clue of who you are) in that thread and after 2 day, you can let another rep message until you reach 10 given reps. Tag @Santa's Elf too because he is the one delivering the reps.

About the gifts, you can ask someone to make an avatar in your place, but the drawing and poem tasks must be done by you.

*Q: Santa's Elf delivered the rep one day after I requested the rep message. When will I can send another rep message again?*
A: Don't worry if it was delivered a little late. What does matter is the moment you posted the message in your event thread requesting it to be delivered. You will can post another rep deliver request 2 days after that.

*Q: Do I have to wear the avatar I received as a gift?*
A: If you don't feel like it, you don't have to. Wearing it isn't required but appreciated.

*Q: My Buddy has his/her profile closed, so it isn't easy to stalk him/her and know what he/she likes.*
A: Try to use the search function to find his/her posts: 
Write his/her name in "Posted by Member:" and make sure the option "Search in Forums:" is set for _All Forums_.

*Q: What does "The Guessing Task doesn't count here." mean?*
A: That means it doesn't matter if you guessed your Secret Santa wrong, if you did all the other tasks, you still will get the boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 2, 2018)

Ive come up with a motto.

"A gift a day keeps the Krampus away."

This could be our song


But if guys dont care if has to do with presents/gifts then we can pick another one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 2, 2018)

I like it luck


----------



## Karma (Dec 2, 2018)

Luck said:


> Ive come up with a motto.
> 
> "A gift a day keeps the Krampus away."
> 
> ...


@Avalon @Takano-san @Sassky How do u guys feel about it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Dec 2, 2018)

Luck said:


> @Avalon @Takano-san @Sassky How do u guys feel about it?



Perfect for me.

Thx for providing solutions!


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 2, 2018)

Luck said:


> Ive come up with a motto.
> 
> "A gift a day keeps the Krampus away."
> 
> ...




Awesome.


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 2, 2018)

@Avalon delivery from Santa


----------



## novaselinenever (Dec 3, 2018)

@Majin Lu I changed my avatar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Dec 3, 2018)

Avatar is set to holiday mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackk (Dec 3, 2018)

@Tri
@Rukia
@Fusion
@StarlightAshley

hey if any of you want help with a christmas avatar, you can let me know

i could look into making something for you if you provide the pic/stock

or you can see if there's something quick you want to grab or request from the NF giveaways and requests thread in the art section



throwing that out there


----------



## Tri (Dec 3, 2018)

Jackk said:


> @Tri
> @Rukia
> @Fusion
> @StarlightAshley
> ...


Could you just add a Christmas hat to my current avy

I’d do it but my laptop charger broke


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

Jackk said:


> @Tri
> @Rukia
> @Fusion
> @StarlightAshley
> ...





Tri said:


> Could you just add a Christmas hat to my current avy
> 
> I’d do it but my laptop charger broke


yes, if you are able to plop a Christmas hat onto the Raptor; that would be great.


----------



## NW (Dec 3, 2018)

Jackk said:


> @Tri
> @Rukia
> @Fusion
> @StarlightAshley
> ...




Could you edit a santa hat on this and make it avy size?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 3, 2018)

Fusion said:


> Could you edit a santa hat on this and make it a 150x200 avy?



Why when you can wear a 175x250.


----------



## Tri (Dec 3, 2018)

Fusion said:


> Could you edit a santa hat on this and make it a 150x200 avy?


>150x200


----------



## NW (Dec 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Why when you can wear a 175x250.


oh

Forgot about that, sorry


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 3, 2018)

Fusion said:


> oh
> 
> Forgot about that, sorry



Its ok i saved you.


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 3, 2018)

@Juub deliver from Santa! hohoho


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 3, 2018)

@Jibutters delivery from Santa! hohoho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 3, 2018)

@Tri delivery from Santa! hohoho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 3, 2018)

@Sassky delivery from Santa! hohoho


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Dec 3, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @Sassky delivery from Santa! hohoho



lol

Thx


----------



## Tri (Dec 3, 2018)

I did the avy thing @Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 4, 2018)

Fusion said:


> Could you edit a santa hat on this and make it avy size?


obito art is always 

there are some good artists out there


----------



## Jackk (Dec 4, 2018)

hey guys sorry for the delay on the christmas hat/avatar thing

I honestly meant to do this after I came home from work Monday

but basically got sick and ended up falling asleep




@Tri looks like you got yours now -- cool

@StarlightAshley I'm not sure if what you want something -- I didn't see a reply from you

@Rukia and @Fusion --- I guess you can wait on me or get your avatar done some other way

I'd probably have this by wednesday or thursday if you still want it from me

maybe I'll see about later today, but no promises

right now I need more sleep...

I know you get some point(s) in this event for each day you wear a christmas avatar

so I wanted to let you guys know. You might not want to wait on me... but up to you


----------



## NW (Dec 4, 2018)

Jackk said:


> hey guys sorry for the delay on the christmas hat/avatar thing
> 
> I honestly meant to do this after I came home from work Monday
> 
> ...


It's all good.


----------



## Karma -- Motto and song (Dec 4, 2018)

Luck said:


> Ive come up with a motto.
> 
> "A gift a day keeps the Krampus away."
> 
> ...


@Majin Lu This will be our motto and our song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 4, 2018)

Luck said:


> @Majin Lu This will be our motto and our song


Does someone wish to have the OP?


----------



## Karma (Dec 4, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> Does someone wish to have the OP?


I can take it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 4, 2018)

Ive added a poll for all u guys to vote on your favorite type of gift to receive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

I voted for money.





Jackk said:


> hey guys sorry for the delay on the christmas hat/avatar thing
> 
> I honestly meant to do this after I came home from work Monday
> 
> ...


I still want it.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 4, 2018)

@Sassky delivery from Santa


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 5, 2018)

Luck said:


> Ive added a poll for all u guys to vote on your favorite type of gift to receive



Picked 'software' because games da best


----------



## Tri (Dec 5, 2018)

Clothes are where it’s at


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 6, 2018)

@Fusion delivery from Santa


----------



## Jackk (Dec 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> yes, if you are able to plop a Christmas hat onto the Raptor; that would be great.







Fusion said:


> Could you edit a santa hat on this and make it avy size?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 6, 2018)

[USERGROUP=525]@Team Gift[/USERGROUP] 

You still can send your video until 24 hours from now on. Half the prize because the deadline for that task was more than 12 hours ago.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey team, sorry about being inactive these last few days!

Is there anything I can help out with? Any tasks that we haven't completed yet?


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2018)

Just the poems, I think.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 8, 2018)

Luck said:


> Just the poems, I think.




Alright I'll start working on the poems today.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 9, 2018)

*Team Snow Poem 

  
*
Coulda sworn your team had a different fuckin' name
Changing it so quickly? What a shame
Were you tryna name yourself after Jon Snow?
Oh hellll noooooooooo
Listen up you little snowflake
by the time you done reading this your joints gonna ache
typing this out is giving me a rush
me and my team gonna give you a high level reiatsu crush

  


​


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2018)

Avalon said:


> *Team Snow Poem
> 
> 
> *
> ...



I love it.

You are a beautiful person.


----------



## Tri (Dec 9, 2018)

Avalon said:


> *Team Snow Poem
> 
> 
> *
> ...


the gift of reiatsu crush


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 9, 2018)

Is anyone else interested in doing poems? Or do you guys want me to do the 3 remaining poems also?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 9, 2018)

Alright, here's what I'll do.

According to Majin Lu, the deadline for these poems is December 24, 3 am EST. If the 3 remaining poems aren't completed by December 24, 2:30 am EST, then I will finish them myself right before the deadline.

Does that sound good team?


----------



## Tri (Dec 9, 2018)

I’ll try doing a poem


----------



## Karma (Dec 10, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Alright, here's what I'll do.
> 
> According to Majin Lu, the deadline for these poems is December 24, 3 am EST. If the 3 remaining poems aren't completed by December 24, 2:30 am EST, then I will finish them myself right before the deadline.
> 
> Does that sound good team?


Poems and diss tracks, you sure are a man of many talents 


But ill see if I can make something for one of the remaining teams


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 11, 2018)

@Luck delivery from Santa


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 11, 2018)

@Fusion 
delivery from Santa


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 11, 2018)

@Tri delivery from Santa! 

_Roses are red
Violets are blue
Christmas only comes once a year
So sit down and have yourself a beer._


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 12, 2018)

> ❆ Until December 23, 8:00AM UTC: *Give a speech thanking your Secret Santa (in this thread) . Then guess your Secret Santa's identity!*



Wow I'm so excited to give my thank you speech to my Secret Santa and guessing their identity!!!!!!!! 

It's going to be so much fun!!!!!!  


*Spoiler*: __ 





Oh wait, my Secret Santa hasn't sent me anything yet.


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Wow I'm so excited to give my thank you speech to my Secret Santa and guessing their identity!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's going to be so much fun!!!!!!
> 
> ...


From your Santa


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Jackk 

_Knick-knacks, one-eyed Jackk
Remember the Alamo
Oh, merry Christmas_


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@novaselinenever delivery from the elves!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@CamTro from elves


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Takano-san delivery from elves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 14, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> From your Santa


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 14, 2018)

@Majin Lu 

Back with a Christmas themed avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2018)

*Team Christmas Tree

  
*
Waddup waddup we're team Christmas Tree
Making the other 4 teams go REEEE
We the freshest holiday team
while all the others are some low tier memes
people say money don't grow on trees, but nobody said nothin about CC points
by the time I'm finished typing this poem ima go smoke some joints

  ​


----------



## Nataly (Dec 18, 2018)

Team Christmas Tree appreciates it


----------



## Karma (Dec 18, 2018)

*Santa Poem*

_Team Santa's the name, delivering presents' our game!
Jolliest group in the North, best believe we won't come in forth!

Naughty or nice, mess with Chris Cringle and you'll pay the price!
Father Chritmas may have gained some pounds, but at least our team ain't a bunch of clowns!_

This is wut I got, I had an extra verse including Misses Clause but it had a dirty innuendo so I removed it.


----------



## poutanko (Dec 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> *Team Christmas Tree
> 
> 
> *
> ...


The Ashley is strong with this one


----------



## Nataly (Dec 19, 2018)

Just a friendly reminder for upcoming individual tasks 

_❆ Until December 21, 8:00AM UTC:
give a Christmas rep to your Buddy.❆_

Leave a rep message for your buddy through our Entries & Misc elves. You can send them one every two days!
If you let a hint of who you are in a message, you will get x2 boost.
Prize is per rep, cap at 10 reps.

_❆ Until December 23, 8:00AM UTC: Give a speech thanking your Secret Santa in the event thread . Then guess your Secret Santa's identity❆_


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2018)

@Majin Lu 

I want you to be honest. Which team has the best poems?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2018)

Also there will be _severe_ consequences for the next person who rates me diva. I'm not a fucking diva.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Majin Lu
> 
> I want you to be honest. Which team has the best poems?


Probably the one that has submitted them all first


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Probably the one that has submitted them all first



I don't even need to read your team's poems to know that they are inferior to my team's poems. Stay mad.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Majin Lu
> 
> I want you to be honest. Which team has the best poems?


Why do I feel you are all competitive regarding that and I'm about being caught in the crossfire? 



Avalon said:


> Also there will be _severe_ consequences for the next person who rates me diva. I'm not a fucking diva.


It is a positive rating. It even helps with that trophy thing.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I don't even need to read your team's poems to know that they are inferior to my team's poems. Stay mad.


Hard optimistic


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> Why do I feel you are all competitive regarding that and I'm about being caught in the crossfire?
> 
> 
> It is a positive rating. It even helps with that trophy thing.




I treat everything as a competition. 

And oh I didn't know it helps with trophy points, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Hard optimistic



I'll read your team's poems later, I got low expectations though.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I'll read your team's poems later, I got low expectations though.


My team has finished them first since we are the best team.
An those were devil fruits of my imagination.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I treat everything as a competition.


I see. 



> oh I didn't know it helps with trophy points, thanks for letting me know.


Any rating that has green numbers (you can check them in you profile page) counts for those positive ratings trophies. A lot of sections got new positive ratings.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I treat everything as a competition.
> 
> And oh I didn't know it helps with trophy points, thanks for letting me know.


Any positive ratings that add to your trophy points are marked on your profile and highlighted. 
Likes affect trophy points the most though


----------



## Karma (Dec 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I treat everything as a competition.


Nice to see my lieutenant following my lead


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2018)

Luck said:


> Nice to see my lieutenant following my lead




Your lieutenant? Never.


----------



## Karma (Dec 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Your lieutenant? Never.


The OP disagrees


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2018)

Luck said:


> The OP disagrees




majin lu is the OP what are u rambling about?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2018)

wtffffff when did Luck become the OP??


----------



## Nataly (Dec 19, 2018)

Luck is the captain since she even has the OP


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Dec 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> wtffffff when did Luck become the OP??


She has requested it, that was the option.
I've noticed it long time ago. Every teams' OPs have changed


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Karma (Dec 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


> wtffffff when did Luck become the OP??


How does it feel to being reitsu crushed by me, kid?


----------



## Nataly (Dec 19, 2018)

Avalon said:


>


 It's OK


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 19, 2018)

Goodbye, Team Christmas Gifts. I can't show my face in here after this shameful L.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 19, 2018)

But you are a good and respected member of the team, don't leave


----------



## Karma (Dec 19, 2018)

Nataly said:


> But you are a good and respected member of the team, don't leave


He's our muscle


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 20, 2018)

@Luck from Santa 

Merry Christmas
_Ho ho ho, it's that time of the year
A time of joy and prayer for peace
A time of hope and a time of love
May the warmth of Christmas grant happiness_


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 20, 2018)

@Jibutters delivery from Santa 

_Vegeta is a meanie,
Though he sure can be sweaty.
Bulma is quite smart,
Yet she married an old fart.
Goku is can be clown,
So turn that frown upside down.
Dragon Ball is a fun show,
But you already know _


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 20, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @Jibutters delivery from Santa
> 
> _Vegeta is a meanie,
> Though he sure can be sweaty.
> ...





I love it secret santa 

Thank you <33333333


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

@Majin Lu 

My message to my Secret Santa:

Thank you to my Secret Santa for the amazing gifts you gave me. Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

Wait a second...we still got one last poem to do?


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 20, 2018)

I believe the honor is all yours


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

Jibutters said:


> I believe the honor is all yours



fine


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> fine



We really need an inspiring rating


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

Jibutters said:


> We really need an inspiring rating



I inspire you?


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I inspire you?



Your enthusiasm shows no limits


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

*Team Christmas Lights
*
Let's give a big shout to Team Christmas Light
Because they shine oh so bright
And when I lurk their thread, everything just feels right
At last this is my final poem, and this event can finally end
I had so much fun, you are all my friend
Let's all say thank you to Majin Lu for being this event's host
Now I'm off to the Alley to go and shitpost


​


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 21, 2018)

Great job Ava I knew you had one in you


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 21, 2018)

@Avalon delivery from your Santa:

_"You better watch out
You better not cry
Better not pout
I'm telling you why
Satan Claws is coming to town"_


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> @Avalon delivery from your Santa:
> 
> _"You better watch out
> You better not cry
> ...



I enjoyed this. Thank you, Satan Claws!


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Karma (Dec 22, 2018)

@Majin Lu All the poems are in the op in case u haven't seen them yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 23, 2018)

I would like to thank my secrets Santa for the gifts they gave me, you clearly went through the effort of reading the messages to know wut I like!


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 27, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> *Ho-Ho-Holidaze 2018:*
> 
> @001 - 19
> @A. Waltz - 30
> ...


----------

